# Corrosion on cast ally throttle body and intake manifold



## AndrewP (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi 
Could one of you nice peeps point me in the direction of a thread or products/ processes for removing corrosion from my cast ally throttle body and intake manifold. 

Also post cleaning what is a good protectant to prevent the same corrosion happening again?

Regards 

Andy


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

can you post a pic of it?

Normally a good metal polish is required.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Deox Gel sounds like an option here.
How to Datasheet.


----------



## AndrewP (Oct 19, 2013)

The B&H product looks great thank you for your help
Andy


----------

